# 40 محاضرة فى هندسة تكييف الهواء والتبريد [pdf]



## meshomat (7 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم










​

هنا سأضع سلسلة من المحاضرات الرائعة [حصريا]​
​وهى عبارة عن ملفات بى دى أف وهم 40 ملف وفى المشاركة التالية شرح لكل جزء [رقم 2]​
*الحزمة الأولى من 1 إلى 5 محاضرات على الرابط التالى *
*على Zshare*

*

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*


​
​
​
*الحزمة الثانية من المحاضرة 6 إلى 10 على الرابط التالى *
*على Zshare*
*

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*



​*الحزمة الثالثة من المحاضرة 11 إلى 15 على الرابط التالى 
على Zshare​**

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*





*الحزمة الرابعة من المحاضرة 16 إلى 25على الرابط التالى *
*على Zshare*​*

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*



​*
الحزمة الخامسه من المحاضرة 26 إلى 30 على الرابط التالى 
على Zshare​*​​​*

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*






*الحزمة السادسة من المحاضرة 31 إلى 40 على الرابط التالى *
*على Zshare*​*

*

*الرابط التالى على الرابيدشير*














هذا وبالله التوفيق
والحمد لله رب العالمين




​


----------



## meshomat (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*Lesson 1 History Of Refrigeration* [ Natural Refrigeration ~ Artificial Refrigeration ] 

*Lesson 2 History Of Refrigeration – Development Of Refrigerants And Compressors* [ Refrigerant development – a brief history ~ Compressor development – a brief history ] 

*Lesson 3 Applications Of Refrigeration & Air Conditioning* [ Application of refrigeration in Food processing, preservation and distribution ~ Applications of refrigeration in chemical and process industries ~ Special applications of refrigeration ~ Application of air conditioning ] 

*Lesson 4 Review of fundamental principles – Thermodynamics : Part I* [ Definitions ~ Thermodynamic properties ~ Fundamental laws of Thermodynamics ] 

*Lesson 5 Review of fundamental principles – Thermodynamics : Part II* [ Thermodynamic relations ~ Evaluation of thermodynamic properties ~ Thermodynamic processes ] 

*Lesson 6 Review of fundamentals: Fluid flow* [ Fluid flow ] 

*Lesson 7 Review of fundamentals: Heat and Mass transfer* [ Heat transfer ~ Fundamentals of Mass transfer ~ Analogy between heat, mass and momentum transfer ~ Multimode heat transfer ~ Heat exchangers ] 

*Lesson 8 Methods of producing Low Temperatures* [ Sensible cooling by cold medium ~ Endothermic mixing of substances ~ Phase change processes ~ Expansion of Liquids ~ Expansion of gases ~ Thermoelectric Refrigeration ~ Adiabatic demagnetization ] 

*Lesson 9 Air cycle refrigeration systems* [ Air Standard Cycle analysis ~ Basic concepts ~ Reversed Carnot cycle employing a gas ~ Ideal reverse Brayton cycle ~ Aircraft cooling systems ] 

*Lesson 10 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems* [ Comparison between gas cycles and vapor cycles ~ Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems ~ The Carnot refrigeration cycle ~ Standard Vapour Compression Refrigeration System (VCRS) ~ Analysis of standard vapour compression refrigeration system ] 

*Lesson 11 Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems: Performance Aspects And Cycle Modifications* [ Performance of SSS cycle ~ Modifications to SSS cycle ~ Effect of superheat on system COP ~ Actual VCRS systems ~ Complete vapour compression refrigeration systems ] 

*Lesson 12 Multi-Stage Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems* [ Flash gas removal using flash tank ~ Intercooling in multi-stage compression ~ Multi-stage system with flash gas removal and intercooling ~ Use of flash tank for flash gas removal ~ Use of flash tank for intercooling only ] 

*Lesson 13 Multi-Evaporator And Cascade Systems* [ Individual evaporators and a single compressor with a pressure-reducing valve ~ Multi-evaporator system with multi-compression, intercooling and flash gas removal ~ Multi-evaporator system with individual compressors and multiple expansion valves ~ Limitations of multi-stage systems ~ Cascade Systems ] 

*Lesson 14 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems* [ Maximum COP of ideal absorption refrigeration system ~ Properties of refrigerant-absorbent mixtures ~ Basic Vapour Absorption Refrigeration System ~ Refrigerant-absorbent combinations for VARS ] 

*Lesson 15 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems Based On Water-Lithium Bromide Pair* [ Properties of water-lithium bromide solutions ~ Steady flow analysis of Water-Lithium Bromide Systems ~ Practical problems in water-lithium bromide systems ~ Commercial systems ~ Heat sources for water-lithium bromide systems ~ Minimum heat source temperatures for LiBr-Water systems ~ Capacity control ] 

*Lesson 16 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems Based On Ammonia-Water Pair* [ Properties of ammonia-water solutions ~ Basic Steady-Flow Processes with binary mixtures ] 

*Lesson 17 Vapour Absorption Refrigeration Systems Based On Ammonia-Water Pair* [ Working principle ~ Principle of rectification column and dephlegmator ~ Steady-flow analysis of the system ~ Pumpless vapour absorption refrigeration systems ~ Solar energy driven sorption systems ~ Comparison between compression and absorption refrigeration systems ] 

*Lesson 18 Refrigeration System Components: Compressors* [ Compressors ~ Reciprocating compressors ] 

*Lesson 19 Performance Of Reciprocating Compressors* [ Ideal compressor with clearance ~ Actual compression process ~ Capacity control of reciprocating compressors ~ Compressor lubrication ] 

*Lesson 20 Rotary, Positive Displacement Type Compressors* [ Rolling piston (fixed vane) type compressors ~ Multiple vane type compressors ~ Characteristics of rotary, vane type compressors ~ Rotary, screw compressors ~ Scroll compressors ] 

*Lesson 21 Centrifugal Compressors* [ Analysis of centrifugal compressors ~ Selection of impeller Speed and impeller diameter ~ Refrigerant capacity of centrifugal compressors ~ Performance aspects of centrifugal compressor ~ Commercial refrigeration systems with centrifugal compressors ] 

*Lesson 22 Condensers & Evaporators* [ Condensers ~ Classification of condensers ~ Analysis of condensers ~ Optimum condenser pressure for lowest running cost ] 

*Lesson 23 Condensers & Evaporators* [ Classification ~ Natural Convection type evaporator coils ~ Flooded Evaporator ~ Shell-and-Tube Liquid Chillers ~ Shell-and-Coil type evaporator ~ Double pipe type evaporator ~ Baudelot type evaporators ~ Direct expansion fin-and-tube type ~ Plate Surface Evaporators ~ Plate type evaporators ~ Thermal design of evaporators ~ Enhancement of heat transfer coefficients ~ Wilson’s plot ] 

*Lesson 24 Expansion Devices* [ Capillary Tube ~ Automatic Expansion Valve (AEV) ~ Flow Rate through orifice ~ Thermostatic Expansion Valve (TEV) ~ Float type expansion valves ~ Electronic Type Expansion Valve ~ Practical problems in operation of Expansion valves ] 

*Lesson 25 Analysis Of Complete Vapour Compression Refrigeration Systems* [ Reciprocating compressor performance characteristics ~ Evaporator Performance ~ Expansion valve Characteristics ~ Condensing unit ~ Performance of complete system - condensing unit and evaporator ~ Effect of expansion valve ] 

*Lesson 26 Refrigerants* [ Primary and secondary refrigerants ~ Refrigerant selection criteria ~ Designation of refrigerants ~ Comparison between different refrigerants ] 

*Lesson 27 Psychrometry* [ Methods for estimating properties of moist air ~ Measurement of psychrometric properties ~ Calculation of psychrometric properties from p, DBT and WBT ~ Psychrometer ] 

*Lesson 28 Psychrometric Processes* [ Important psychrometric processes ~ Air Washers ~ Enthalpy potential ] 

*Lesson 29 Inside And Outside Design Conditions* [ Selection of inside design conditions ~ Thermal comfort ~ Heat balance equation for a human being ~ Factors affecting thermal comfort ~ Indices for thermal comfort ~ Predicted Mean Vote (PMV) and Percent People Dissatisfied (PPD) ~ Selection of outside design conditions ] 

*Lesson 30 Psychrometry Of Air Conditioning Systems* [ Summer air conditioning systems ~ Guidelines for selection of supply state and cooling coil ] 

*Lesson 31 Evaporative, Winter And All Year Air Conditioning Systems* [ Introduction to evaporative air conditioning systems ~ Classification of evaporative cooling systems ~ Advantages and disadvantages of evaporative cooling systems ~ Applicability of evaporative cooling systems ~ Winter Air Conditioning Systems ~ All year (complete) air conditioning systems ~ ] 

*Lesson 32 Cooling And Heating Load Calculations - Estimation Of Solar Radiation* [ Solar radiation ~ Calculation of direct, diffuse and reflected radiations ] 

*Lesson 33 Cooling And Heating Load Calculations -Solar Radiation Through Fenestration - Ventilation And Infiltration* [ Solar radiation through fenestration ~ Estimation of solar radiation through fenestration ~ Effect of external shading ~ Ventilation for Indoor Air Quality (IAQ) ~ Infiltration ~ Heating and cooling loads due to ventilation and infiltration ] 

*Lesson 34 Cooling And Heating Load Calculations - Heat Transfer Through Buildings - Fabric Heat Gain/Loss* [ One-dimensional, steady state heat transfer through buildings ~ Unsteady heat transfer through opaque walls and roofs ~ One-dimensional, unsteady heat transfer through building walls and roof ] 

*Lesson 35 Cooling And Heating Load Calculations - Estimation Of Required Cooling/Heating Capacity* [ Heating versus cooling load calculations ~ Methods of estimating cooling and heating loads ~ Cooling load calculations ~ Estimation of the cooling capacity of the system ~ Heating load calculations ~ ] 

*Lesson 36 Selection Of Air Conditioning Systems* [ Selection criteria for air conditioning systems ~ Classification of air conditioning systems ~ All water systems ~ Air-water systems ~ Unitary refrigerant based systems ] 

*Lesson 37 Transmission Of Air In Air Conditioning Ducts* [ Transmission of air ~ Flow of air through ducts ~ Estimation of pressure loss in ducts ~ Dynamic losses in ducts ~ Static Regain ] 

*Lesson 38 Design Of Air Conditioning Ducts* [ General rules for duct design ~ Classification of duct systems ~ Commonly used duct design methods ~ Performance of duct systems ~ System balancing and optimization ~ Fans ] 

*Lesson 39 Space Air Distribution* [ Design of air distribution systems ~ Behaviour of free-stream jet ~ Circular jets ~ Types of air distribution devices ~ Return air inlets ~ Airflow patterns inside conditioned space ~ Stratified mixing flow ~ Spot cooling/heating ~ Selection of supply air outlets ] 

*Lesson 40 Ventilation For Cooling* [ Natural versus mechanical ventilation ~ Natural ventilation ~ Guidelines for natural ventilation ~ Forced ventilation using electric fans ~ Interior air movement ] ​


----------



## esma3ilawey (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخـــــــــــــــــــى الحــــبـــيــــــــــب


----------



## rasmi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank u


----------



## عادل كعب (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــور اخـــــــــــــــــــى Merci Merci Merci Pour ça


----------



## rasmi (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## TAHATAMER (4 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجو المساعده يا اخوان 
بدي كتاب (pdf) يشر نظام التكييف في الطائرات.
وشكرا لكم جميعا
................................!!!!


----------



## بوسعيدالعبيدي (18 أبريل 2009)

الله يكتب اجرك
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مهندس/علي (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكور بس في موقع ما بيفتح في السعودية


----------



## الطموني (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب 
شكرا لك


----------



## h3mw (18 أبريل 2009)

أخي العزيز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب


----------



## FOX-FOX (20 أبريل 2009)

*أخي العزيز وفقك الله ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب*​


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا كثير


----------



## bahhar2001 (20 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## محمدحسكل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة وشكرا لك


----------



## محمدحسكل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك الطيبة وشكرا لك


----------



## charifsed (31 أكتوبر 2009)

يسم الله الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ياريت لو ترجمت سلسلة 40 محاضرة في هندسة التكييف الى العربية أو الفرنسية


----------



## hossam eldien (4 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت سلسلة المحاضرات ياريت ترفعها تاني علشان هي مش بتزل من درس 16 الي 25 وشكرا اخي والباقي زي الفل وشكرا يا اخي لو سمحت الموضوع ده ضروي ي ي وشكرا يا صديقي...........................


----------



## حسام مجدى (4 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى العزيز ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اكرمك الله و يسر لنا ولك الامور و بارك الله فيكم 
واشكرك على تيسير عملية التحميل
الجزء الاخير لم اتمكن من تحميله ربما لخطأ في الرابط 
و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحي المبارك


----------



## emhdisam (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الروابط لاتعمل يرجى تحديثها


----------



## wamidh abd (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amr fathy (18 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## lion hunter (15 فبراير 2010)

thanxxxxxxx


----------



## Eng.S.H (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moathghassan (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثييييير يا جماعة


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (16 مارس 2010)

يعطيك العافية يا عسل


----------



## mody2006oo7 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكورييييين ياباشااااااااااا


----------



## خادم محمد (19 مارس 2010)

ما شاء الله عمل كثير ممتاز


----------



## انعام على طه (8 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد اجمل الصياد (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا علي هذة المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابوساره (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور ونفع الله بك وبعلمك


----------



## المهندس كرموس (22 مايو 2010)

نسئل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lookromio (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على رابط المصحف الكريم


----------



## Atatri (18 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع.
أسأل الله العظيم أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و أن يزيد من علمك


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد ناجى جابر (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اهنيك على هذا المجهود ولكن انا جيت احمل معرفتش ارجو الافادة من بعض الزملاء


----------



## م. رياض النجار (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور ياحبيب
ولتحميل هذه المحاضرات من دون جهد
http://www.welfareroad.au.gp/Documents/Refrigerant and Air-conditioning engineering/


----------



## kasabeh104 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررين اخى الفاضل


----------



## abdelrahim (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله ألف خير*


----------



## goor20 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks the links are not works pls respond me?????????


----------



## eslam5amis (20 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ashraf Naeem (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## essam3 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Malek2009 (5 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
مشكور يا اخى الكريم على هذة المحاضرات
ممكن استاذنك فى رفعها مرة اخرى لانى فى احتياج شديد لها 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## على عنبه (9 يونيو 2011)

الروابط لا تعمل ممكن اعادة رفعها


----------



## عمار حلالي (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ghost man (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## drmady (5 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 مارس 2012)

نرجو تفعيل الروابط او اعادة تحميلها على الميديافاير او الفور شيرد
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## التمام (9 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (9 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## romiooo7 (9 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد العطفي (10 مارس 2012)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير عننا اخي الكريم


----------



## mech eng2 (11 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
تم التحميل من الرابيدشير بنجاح


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء المشني (15 أبريل 2012)

تسلم يا ورده


----------



## حسين علي الهديبي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم المحاضرات لم تحمل معي كيف رد سريع وشكرا


----------



## Nile Man (6 نوفمبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (16 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## samer zuhair (15 ديسمبر 2014)

يا اخوان مو عارف احمل


----------



## بشيرووو (18 ديسمبر 2014)

بتمنى ترجعون تحطون روابط فعالة لهذه المحاضرات و شكراً


----------

